# Soundstream Ref 705s Guts



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys will have to excuse the pics that I actually took. My camera went down so I was using my phone. Just wanted to get these up to give a little opinion on ShawnK's work. He rebuilt this entire thing and, as you can see, he does great work. Good communication the entire time. I would highly recommend him for any amp work. Here's what he said that he did, which all sounds very fancy:

Repalced Tip102 Darlington transistors sub channel x8
Replaced Tip107 Darlington transistors sub channel x8
Replaced all emitter resistors for sub channel x16
Replaced A14 transistor sub channel x2
Resoldered driver boards for sub channel
Replaced 2200uf 85deg input capacitors with 2200uf 105deg x18
Replaced 1000uf rail capacitors with 1500uf x6
Replaced all signal capacitors with high quality "audio grade" capacitors by Elna
Replaced all other electrolyic capacitors with high quality capacitors by Nichicon
Replaced missing gain knob for sub channel
Cleaned all switches with high quality DeOxit contact cleaner
Cleaned entire circuit board top and bottom
Removed all of the old heatsink paste, and applied new high quality heatsink compound by Wakefield
Removed old kapton film and applied new Kapton thermal tape for all transistors/rectifiers

Pics:
*AFTER WORK:*


















*BEFORE WORK:*



















*The rest of the pics below are after the work was done and photographed by a 7 year old with a pinhole camera.*


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

That looks badass! Thanks for posting.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Shawnk always does some bad ass repairs, a lot of work was done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Brad! I'm happy that you're happy my friend!

Just for clarification, The 2nd and 3rd pics were taken "before" work done. If you look closely, you can see that someone had been inside the amp before and attempted to fix the sub channel. They replaced "some" of the emitter resistors with wrong/mismatching values which is why you can see the discoloration due to excessive heating. There was a lot of work & cleaning done to the back side of the board as well which you cannot see here.... it's all good now though

Thanks again Brad and please don't hesitate to contact me if/when you need help again.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Shawnk always does some bad ass repairs, a lot of work was done. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks man! I can say the same for you as well


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

bmiller1 said:


> You guys will have to excuse the pics that I actually took. My camera went down so I was using my phone. Just wanted to get these up to give a little opinion on ShawnK's work. He rebuilt this entire thing and, as you can see, he does great work. Good communication the entire time. I would highly recommend him for any amp work. Here's what he said that he did, which all sounds very fancy:
> 
> Repalced Tip102 Darlington transistors sub channel x8
> Replaced Tip107 Darlington transistors sub channel x8
> ...


If you don't mind, how much did this set you back?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am glad to see more guys turning to Shawn for amplifier repair and restoration. I wouldn't send my amps to anybody else!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> I am glad to see more guys turning to Shawn for amplifier repair and restoration. I wouldn't send my amps to anybody else!


Thanks bro! I appreciate that!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Blazemore said:


> If you don't mind, how much did this set you back?


Feel free to pm me for a rough estimate if you have something in mind.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Shawnk always does some bad ass repairs, a lot of work was done. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the referral Ricky. Shawn is definitely a professional.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Blazemore said:


> If you don't mind, how much did this set you back?


Yeah, talk to Shawn. We worked out a deal for Russian missile secrets.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

shawnk said:


> Just for clarification, The 2nd and 3rd pics were taken "before" work done.


Fixed.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

bmiller1 said:


> Yeah, talk to Shawn. We worked out a deal for Russian missile secrets.


That's cool he's open to other payments...do have a spare copy of the space shuttle plans.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

sweet looking amp. 

so I see the parts are upgrades , did this improve the sound or anything else other than durability?

My tech could do all that as well but it always good to have other options. I will keep Shawn in mind


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Couldn't answer that yet. It's my brother's amp. We were about to do an install but now, he's apparently ramping up for divorce so, it's in my closet for safety


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

SS looks real nice. Shawn did a RF Power 650 for me and is fixing to do another one plus my SS Ref 500 that just lost it's left channel.


----------

